# Switching back and forth from-> StrangeDog to Oberon?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

So if I buy a Velcro/ Oberon case, and use there velcro backing, to fit on the back of my naked kindle.

And then I want to switch to a StrangeDog case, will I need to apply more velcro backing to the naked Kindle, to accommodate the different placement/location of the velcro on the SrangeDog?

Its seems as though, when using velcro its better to attach on the naked Kindle. That way, you don't have to change the velcro, when you change your skin, correct?

I don't even have my Kindle yet, I am just enjoying the total over thinking, and obsessing over this, lol lol!

So can I easily switch back and forth from StangeDog to Oberon?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just ordered a Strangedog cover, so I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

hmm my reply was deleted, wonder why?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli, would you send me your reply in a private message?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine was deleted too, I just mentioned I was afraid to get velcro because I was afraid it would wear down in time.  Love the Oberon covers, got one with straps.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Are you sure your post got deleted? I think there are two threads with the same topic...no?*


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

ahh i see that there is! same message also....mybad /hide


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol...maybe that's why its gone


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> ahh i see that there is! same message also....mybad /hide


*LOL, out of curiosity...was your message there?*


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

yes, so when i reread the message i was sure i had replied to it


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Oops sorry if I am causing confusion!
I think my other post of this question, clarified what it is I am trying to find out.

What happens with the velcro when you switch back and forth- from StrangeDog to Oberon?
I assume the velcro is in different locations, on the Kindle?

Does it get messy, can this switching work? Also its seems like it would be best to apply the velcro directly to the Kindle.
Or when you change skins, you lose the velcro, correct?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Oops sorry if I am causing confusion!
> I think my other post of this question, clarified what it is I am trying to find out.
> 
> What happens with the velcro when you switch back and forth- from StrangeDog to Oberon?
> ...


*Patrizia can probably better answer this since I know she has both covers.

I can answer about changing skins....I didn't bother to put the skin on the back of my Kindle since you can't see it anyhow when it's in the cover. I don't know where the Velcro is placed on the Strangedog cover but you can go to Oberon's site and see exactly where the Velcro is. Hope this helps.*


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I agree no back skin is easier!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

If I have read the posts on various threads correctly, when Velcro is used to connect the Kindle with a cover, the Velcro loop (fuzzy, soft) side goes on the Kindle and the Velcro hook side (part that collects threads) is on the cover. If this is the case with covers that use Velcro, then I would think that it would not matter if the covers have the Velcro hook sections in different locations as long as there is a matching loop section on the Kindle. I suspect that any fuzzy loop sections that are not used by the case would be fine. (I have visions of a Kindle with a fuzzy skin for the back, with cut-outs for the switches, speakers, and back cover, so that it would fit any cover with Velcro hooks.   )

As I have not yet received my Kindle and do not have any cases with Velcro (in the photos I have not been able to tell which side of the Velcro is which), I am not sure if this is correct. For the people with multiple cases, does this make sense?

Anna


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> If I have read the posts on various threads correctly, when Velcro is used to connect the Kindle with a cover, the Velcro loop (fuzzy, soft) side goes on the Kindle and the Velcro hook side (part that collects threads) is on the cover. If this is the case with covers that use Velcro, then I would think that it would not matter if the covers have the Velcro hook sections in different locations as long as there is a matching loop section on the Kindle. I suspect that any fuzzy loop sections that are not used by the case would be fine. (I have visions of a Kindle with a fuzzy skin for the back, with cut-outs for the switches, speakers, and back cover, so that it would fit any cover with Velcro hooks.  )
> 
> As I have not yet received my Kindle and do not have any cases with Velcro (in the photos I have not been able to tell which side of the Velcro is which), I am not sure if this is correct. For the people with multiple cases, does this make sense?
> 
> Anna


*The soft fuzzy side is attached to the Kindle. What you wrote makes sense to me, though I can't understand the need to change between cases so often. Since I got my Oberon, I haven't felt the urge or need to swap around...love it way too much )*


----------

